# VBS Textdatei auslesen und auswerten



## dwg (21. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier, und habe auch schon eine Frage an die erfahreneren VBS Kuenstler unter euch...

Ich muss eine recht lange Textdatei von der letzten Zeile an auslesen, mich interessiert insbesonderen der Inhalt der vorletzten Zeile. Nun meine Fragen dazu wie erstelle ich ein solches Script, wie komm ich an die Daten der fuer mich wichtigen Zeile und wie les ich Zahlen an verschiedenen Positionen aus dieser Zeile?


Liebe Gruesse,
dwg


----------



## dwg (21. September 2004)

Optional auch in  VB moeglich, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie brauechte also praktisch ne komplette Anleitung bitte.


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Mit VB:

```
Dim KNr As Integer
Dim Inhalt As String
Dim Zeile() As String
Dim Datei As String
Dim vorletzte As Long
Dim lngZeilen As Long
 
Datei = "C:\Datei.txt"
KNr = FreeFile
Inhalt = Space(FileLen(Datei))

Open Datei For Binary As KNr
Get KNr, , Inhalt
Zeile = Split(Inhalt, vbNewLine)
lngZeilen = Format$(UBound(Zeile) +1, "#, ##0") ' anzahl zeilen in deinem file
vorletzte = lngZeilen - 1
MsgBox Zeile(vorletzte)
Close KNr
```
Nicht getestet, fragen wenn es nicht funktioniert.

Grüsse


----------

